
Thank HN: We're about to be the biggest crowdfunding campaign ever - webwright
We just wanted to say thanks!  At the start of this, someone posted our launch to HN (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10272483) and <i>across the entire campaign</i>, it&#x27;s still the number one driver of sales after Google&#x2F;Facebook (screenshot: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;1NW557F). HN Feedback was positive and&#x2F;or constructive, and caused us to open-source our firmware the next day (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10276091). Sometime tomorrow we should (hopefully) pass Pebble Time as the biggest 30-day crowdfunding campaign ever -- and we&#x27;re not on Kickstarter or IndieGoGo. I hear a lot of anti-HN sentiment lately, but I still think it&#x27;s a pretty amazing community. Feel free to ask us anything about what we learned (or about Glowforge).
======
exodust
I notice the big 50% preorder deal has wrapped up. A mad scramble of buying as
people believed they were saving $2000... The clock counting down to when the
price would apparently return to the normal RRP.

But of course that didn't happen. When the countdown reached zero it just went
from 50% off to 40%.

I'm curious about sales tactics. Is there a term for the imaginary inflated
price used as bait? It's quite effective but is there a risk of being accused
of cheap tricks? Or is the risk outweighed by the volume of sales generated by
such tactics? Are buyers forgiving or will we see a flood of order
cancellations.

The dollar ticker on the site, does it go down in response to cancelled
orders? Or does it only go up?

I predict between 5 and 10 million worth of cancelled orders will happen
before August 2016. I may or may not be inflating or exaggerating information
and using cheap tricks in this comment.

And finally, I don't believe the hepa filter can make the fumes vanish without
trace. It's a hepa filter not a black hole to another dimension.

I'm not the Hn community I'm a person on the internet it doesn't matter at all
if people come from Facebook or YouTube or wherever. Not sure what u mean by
anti Hn sentiment. I've heard a lot of anti cloud sentiment in that the cloud
is needed to print. And that calling it a 3D laser printer wasn't cool. I
don't have any real questions.

